# White Bass, Stripers, Hybrids, Crappie, Cats and the New Cumberland Dam.



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I have been to this dam several times... A few times when I was a teen and last year with my fishing partner. Everytime I have gone, I have been skunked. A lot of people on here, people I have met and friends have talked highly of this spot, but each time, nothing... The most I have got was a few bites on a tightline. That's it. 

I would like to get into some white bass, or one of it's cousins or these giant crappie I keep hearing people talk about that's caught right off the rocks, casting into the wall. Also looking for the big channel cats. What's the secret? PM me if need be... Don't worry, I am from Canton, so if I do go, it will only be once or twice a year. So no stealing of a honey hole here.

The baits that I have tried to use are white rooster tails, several different colors of twister tails on jigheads, minnows, shiners, nightcrawlers and chicken liver. 

Each time I have gone, it was not worth the long walk......


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Son your preachin to the choir! I can never seem to get the timing right either. Same thing with the PI dam also.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't fish it, but I can see it from my house, and work and fish with many of the diehard N.C. "pro's". It's all about the flow and which gates are open. These guys study this stuff like a bass pro studies the lakes they fish. Lots of notes and log books. I work with 2 guys that constantly check the flow and river levels on their smart phones, and when it "right" they're punching out and heading there. Most of the baits I hear from them are like you said, jigs with twisters, minnows, small crankbaits and in-line spinners. But one that has come up alot lately are small jigging spoons. Mainly castmasters. I wish I could tell you what "right" is as far as flow goes. But I don't believe they've ever shared that with any of us. And i've nevr ran to the flow charts when they were running out the door.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

